# Here are some grow books for newbies and experts



## Hackerman

Had these for a long time. I think the pics have been removed which sux but it's why the files are so small.

Nice reference.

Always remember (especially newbs) that much of the info in these books can be outdated or simply no more than 1 person's opinion. Some of it is straight fact. You need to take all this info with a grain of salt and use it only as a starting point for learning.

I also found a few videos but they are too large to upload here.

View attachment Marijuana Botany.pdf


View attachment Rockwool - The Book.pdf


View attachment The Cannabis Grow Bible.pdf


View attachment The Emperor Wears No Clothes.pdf


View attachment The Home Cannabis Creator.pdf


View attachment The Joys Of A Herb Garden At Home.pdf


View attachment The Marijuana Grower's Guide.pdf


View attachment The Marijuana Grower's Handbook.pdf


----------



## Hackerman

This was always one of my favorites. Some great reading. 

View attachment Marijuana Chemistry 2nd ed - M. Starks (1990).pdf


----------



## Hushpuppy

I think it is certainly worth reading books like these as they can give you a good foundation of information. The key is to take that information and test it out by comparing it to others' experience and knowledge. As you say some of it is factual, some of it is opinion, and in some books I have actually seen where the author contradicts their self in something that they had said earlier. If you are an analytical minded person, Clark's Marijuana Botany is the Gospel from which all else is derived.


----------



## Hackerman

Personally, I never cared for this guy but the video is somewhat entertaining. About 700 MB download.

http://www.filedropper.com/jorgecervantesultimategrow


----------



## Hackerman

Hushpuppy said:


> I think it is certainly worth reading books like these as they can give you a good foundation of information. The key is to take that information and test it out by comparing it to others' experience and knowledge. As you say some of it is factual, some of it is opinion, and in some books I have actually seen where the author contradicts their self in something that they had said earlier. If you are an analytical minded person, Clark's Marijuana Botany is the Gospel from which all else is derived.



Based on what I have read so far, the Marijuana Chemistry by Starks is right there with Clark's Botany.

Like we both said, most of it needs to be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

A lot of these were written quite a while ago also.  Things do change.  But for basic info for beginners, I think that Greg Green AND Rosenthal ARE WORTH READING.  I HAVE NOT READ THE OTHERS, BUT WILL GET TO THE,.  tHANKS, hACKERMAN. 

Who in the @#$% thought it was a good idea to put the caps lock where they did?  This is the stupidest most useless key on the keyboard and it is right there for you to accidently hit all the time.  Hackerman--you are the computer whiz kid--is there any way to disable the CAPS LOCK key?


----------



## Hackerman

Actually, there are quite a few ways.

Are you comfortable editing the Windows Registry file? If so, you can do it there.

There are also memory resident applications that will re-map your keyboard. Any one of those would be able to turn if off permanently.

There is also the "caveman" method...... pry the key off and throw it away. LMAO

It is kind of a PITA for people like me who can't type without looking at the keyboard. By the time you know the caplock is on, you typed 2 sentences. LMAO 

I took the caveman approach. I pried it off and set it back in place. Now, it looks like it's there but it doesn't work. If I ever really do need it, I just press down real hard and snap it into place. I tried hitting it "by accident" and it didn't lock.

Let me know which method you want to do and I'll walk you through it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Thanks Hackerman.  I type pretty fast, but I look at the keyboard, too.  I will try the caveman method or wait until my Whiz Kid son is visiting....to [email protected]#$ with that.  I am prying that baby off.  I'll PM you or something when I get ready to do it.  I have a couple of friends coming over to watch a college football game at 10 (12:00 ET) and am going to put together a brunch for half-time.  So no time now.  Thanks--that key makes me crazy.  And I cannot imagine ever needing it--I hate to have to shout.


----------



## learning2fly

Hackerman said:


> This was always one of my favorites. Some great reading.




thanks Hackerman!


----------



## Hushpuppy

I thought I was the only one who did that.  You may have noticed iff you read my stuff that my fffffricken ffff key sticks sometimes. But it only sticks when I'm not looking for it to stick. I can try to make it stick and it won't. I think its fffffing with me.


----------



## Hackerman

A little ISO alcohol on that ffffff key might help.


----------



## EpicEndo

Hushpuppy said:


> I thought I was the only one who did that.  You may have noticed iff you read my stuff that my fffffricken ffff key sticks sometimes. But it only sticks when I'm not looking for it to stick. I can try to make it stick and it won't. I think its fffffing with me.



HAha! definitely ffffing with you, and takes a little giggle afterwards.


----------



## EpicEndo

Hackerman said:


> Had these for a long time. I think the pics have been removed which sux but it's why the files are so small.
> 
> Nice reference.
> 
> Always remember (especially newbs) that much of the info in these books can be outdated or simply no more than 1 person's opinion. Some of it is straight fact. You need to take all this info with a grain of salt and use it only as a starting point for learning.
> 
> I also found a few videos but they are too large to upload here.



They may be outdated and less influential than post 2010 master growers books, but for those of us who have time and want to feed the knowledge machine upstairs, these are going to be great! I'm looking forward to some of these! Thanks Hackerman!!


----------



## JenM

I just what to share this site.This is best for beginners.And this website offer 10 minutes of free marijuana consultation. check it here http://WEJUSTWANTYOURMONEY 

So if you have questions about your  marijuana clone? Call now.

***Post edited by THG***


----------



## JenM

multifarious said:


> How much do you charge after the "10 minutes of free marijuana consultation" ?
> 
> It's always been "free" to get advice and help here at MarijuanaPassion



Its  Absolutely free.
Here is the link http://www.marijuanapropagation.com


----------



## spl1f

Jorge's Bible


----------



## onionhead

Thanks for sharing the books ...I will be reading the 3 I downloaded...


----------



## CannabisKidPot420

Hushpuppy said:


> I think it is certainly worth reading books like these as they can give you a good foundation of information. The key is to take that information and test it out by comparing it to others' experience and knowledge. As you say some of it is factual, some of it is opinion, and in some books I have actually seen where the author contradicts their self in something that they had said earlier. If you are an analytical minded person, Clark's Marijuana Botany is the Gospel from which all else is derived.



Well his books are okay but not no where far as advanced as me when it comes to marijuana botany!.

Here check out my work!.
https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/marijuana-biotechnology-for-newbies.76627/


----------



## CannabisKidPot420

The Hemp Goddess said:


> A lot of these were written quite a while ago also.  Things do change.  But for basic info for beginners, I think that Greg Green AND Rosenthal ARE WORTH READING.  I HAVE NOT READ THE OTHERS, BUT WILL GET TO THE,.  tHANKS, hACKERMAN.
> 
> Who in the @#$% thought it was a good idea to put the caps lock where they did?  This is the stupidest most useless key on the keyboard and it is right there for you to accidently hit all the time.  Hackerman--you are the computer whiz kid--is there any way to disable the CAPS LOCK key?



I totally agree with you THG,
My favorite by far is rosenthal
I love watching his live Youtube channel online. He's actually how I first started out in the very beginning many years ago!.


----------



## onionhead

I think reading anything, books, internet whatever it may be is the best way to gain knowledge of things you may in interested in a long with hands on . I am new to growing and appreciate the book downloads I definitely will be reading them . Thank you very much


----------



## stinkyattic

Gotta include Bonanza of Green,  which is an absolute classic. Oldie but a goodie. The technology may be dated but the heart is still beating.


----------



## Ada_Wong

Thanks!


----------



## 01234drew

JenM said:


> Its  Absolutely free.
> Here is the link http://www.marijuanapropagation.com


This site is great. Lost of useful resources for startups and people like myself looking to gain knowledge! Thank you JenM


----------



## 01234drew

Thank you all for the links and the contributions. I am a speed reader looking to absorb as much as possible as I continue throughout my first grow.


----------



## _gira_

Lots of info, thanks for sharing people <3


----------



## colonelkurtz

Hackerman said:


> Had these for a long time. I think the pics have been removed which sux but it's why the files are so small.
> 
> Nice reference.
> 
> Always remember (especially newbs) that much of the info in these books can be outdated or simply no more than 1 person's opinion. Some of it is straight fact. You need to take all this info with a grain of salt and use it only as a starting point for learning.
> 
> I also found a few videos but they are too large to upload here.
> 
> View attachment 217241
> 
> 
> View attachment 217242
> 
> 
> View attachment 217243
> 
> 
> View attachment 217244
> 
> 
> View attachment 217245
> 
> 
> View attachment 217246
> 
> 
> View attachment 217247
> 
> 
> View attachment 217248


Thanks for this big!


----------

